# VBA Highlight words in MS Word from file



## sixhobbits (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi,

I have a text file of commonly misspelled words and phrases. I would like to write a macro in Microsoft Word 2007 which goes through the text file and highlights any words from the file which appear in the current Word doc. I would also like to specify the colour of the highlight.

I have written/recorded macros for Excel, but I don't know much about Word VBA. Is this possible, and would someone be able to help start me off with this project?

Thanks!

Sixhobbits

Windows 7 home basic
Office Suite 2007


----------

